# Help Choosing new Water Heater



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm looking to change out my hot water heater which is original to the house (house was built in 2000). 

*Here is a picture of the one I currently have:*










It visually looks in perfect shape, but lately I noticed it only fills our soaking tub half way before it goes cold and that I keep having to creep up the thermostat to keep the water hot. It's already 1 notch away from full and its only putting out 100 degree water.

My biggest concern is my basement is fully finished (drywall, carpet and hard wood floor) - My biggest fear is for it to leak and ruin my basement while i'm at work. I'd rather replace it for the peace of mind then fix an already 13 year old HWH.

I found one at Lowes, HD and Sears but i'm not sure which to choose. I don't know very much as far as brand reliability. The Kenmore one has a 12 year warranty and is the cheapest which is appealing, but i'm not sure how I feel about Kenmore? I know my parents always had trouble with their Kenmore washing machine. Thoughts?

Any help would be greatly appreciated...I'm looking to go out this weekend possibly.

*Home Depot* - GE - Click Here

*Lowes* - Envirotemp - Click Here

*Sears *- Kenmore - Click Here

What does "GPH Recovery at 90 Degrees F (Gallons)" mean?
Is a Self Cleaning option worth it?

Again, thanks in advance - hoping to make the best decision here.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

adgjqetuo said:


> I'm looking to change out my hot water heater which is original to the house (house was built in 2000).
> 
> *Here is a picture of the one I currently have:*
> 
> ...


 
GPH means how fast the recovery from cold to hat water.

GE and Kenmore are Junk to me as well as state and reliance.

I have installed Rheem for the last 10 yrs and can only remember a couple issues. Envirotemp I can't speek for - never heard of it.

Bradford White is suppose to be pretty good.

With the new government regs for a sealed combustion nothing beats the Rheem. State, Reliance, Kenmore and GE to me have all had problems with the fresh air inlet plugging.

From your previous post and until you start your family why don't you just install a 40gl water heater. The kids will big enough in 12-15 yrs then put a 75 gl back in.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I want to stick with what I have - we still want to use our 50 gallon soaking tub:

What about this model?

It's a Bradford White model

http://www.pexsupply.com/Bradford-W...Energy-Saver-Residential-Water-Heater-Nat-Gas


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have heard good things about Bradford. That looks like a decent price.

I'd say go for it.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I might. Free shipping too - always a plus


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

My parents and I both use Bradford White. They're solid. :thumbsup:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I would only install rheem or bradford white:yes::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

At 12 years old it can easily be replaced. But perhaps it's a control issue or you have a leak somewhere. Does the heater seem to operate more often now with the current setting? Are you on well water by chance? Sediment in the tank can be an issue.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm on township water, I tried cleaning it out before and it came back mostly clear. I'm actually surprised, I never heard of Rheem and figured it was just a "builder brand" since they tend to put in the cheapest things possible to begin with. Glad he used a quality brand from reading around.

I'm going to call them up today and purchase the Bradford White model hopefully I will get another 10-12 years out of it even though the warranty is only 6. I think I may install a tray under it with a line to my sump for peace of mind as well.

Thank you everyone who helped steer me in the right direction for this purchase - I really appreciate it!!

My friend is a master plumber so he's going to help me install it once it arrives.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

So I bought the Bradford HWH and installed it with no problems, but it still seems to go cold fast - what gives?

My wife and I both took 15-20 minute showers at the same time in different bathrooms and by the end it was getting cold. I then tried my soaking tub and it barely fills half way before it starts getting cold, and by the time it's 3/4 its all cold.

The recovery is good, after about 20-30 minutes of it going cold I have hot water again, but shouldn't 75 gallons be sufficient for two showers or the tub?

The tub is 2 person and is about 60 x 60 x 18

Sort of like this one: http://www.tubzlady.com/hydro-systems-lara-whirlpool.htm


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

What's your thermostat set at?


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Its set to the normal setting. I took a digital thermometer to the spicket and it read 123 degrees.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

adgjqetuo said:


> My wife and I both took *15-20 minute showers* at the same time in different bathrooms and by the end it was getting cold.
> 
> You have got to be  kidding!!
> A 15-20 min. shower? What the  do you expect the hot water heater to do? The only water heater that can deliver continuous hot water is a tankless. Tankless water heaters don't care how wasteful you are.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for ignorant response...but how does hat explain the tub?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

adgjqetuo said:


> Thanks for ignorant response...but how does hat explain the tub?


 I'll ignore your insult.:laughing:

Your tub, if filled to the reccommended level takes 70gallons of water.
Now although you have a 75 gallon water heater, each gallon of water which you take form the heater gets replaced with cold water, effectively reducing the hot water capacity. Every gallon of cold water lowers the temperature of the tank ever so slightly, but by the time your tub is half filled your water heater is half filled with cold water....depending on the rate of water flow. So take a glass of hot water from the tap and measure the temperature. Then take a cold water and take a measurement.....then pour the two into a larger container and take another measurement. Does that explain what is happening? You have couple of alternatives. If you have room and the ability to run another circuit to the water heater area you could add a second water heater. It's done quite often in newer construction and basically one feeds the other effectively making the volumn of water twice what you have now. Or you can install a tankless water heater. The only other possible way to fill the tub with hot water is to slow the fill rate, but then again the time it takes to fill it will also cool the water in the tub. And your showers, at that amount of time should more than empty the water heater of any hot water. The typical shower uses 2 to 2.5 gallons a minute. If you like hot showers, like most do, it will be mostly water from the heater.:whistling2:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Question to plumbers : 

I thought bradford white was made BY PLUMBERS : FOR PLUMBERS.


For example : Not sold to joe schmoe, who clearly started this discussion.





Seems like we can't get ANYTHING exclusively anymore.

I'm getting tired of installing GARBAGE that other people buy, and trying to fix the thing.

I guess one good thing about this situation is that Bradford White makes a nice heater, although we only install electrics around here.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

One of my clients with similar problems showed me his solution. He simply ran a heater line along the length of his hot supply pipe for his tub. He then enclosed the line and pipe both with split foam insulation. Granted it was on the far side of the house and on another floor so thats at least 60ft of heater line but it's been in place for a couple of years and he's quite pleased with it.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

How far is your bathroom and that tub from the water heater?


----------

